# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jurigeek] Abracadabra

## Grand_Maître_B

Les avocats et les juristes en général, nous sommes comme Houdini: nous effectuons des tours pour éblouir le public, mais quand on connaît le truc, ça paraît bête comme chou. Alors, je suis très colère contre Cory Doctorow, d'abord parce qu'il a un nom qui me rend malade, ensuite parce qu'il tient des propos qui visent purement et simplement à ruiner un tour de magie très célèbre dans mon métier.

 Il s'agit du numéro End User License Agreements, document qui accompagne la plupart des jeux, machines et logiciels de notre hobby. C'est un contrat (Agreement) qui indique aux consommateurs (End User) ce qu'ils peuvent faire et ne pas faire avec le produit/service qu'ils achètent (licence).

 Quand vous achetez un jeu et que vous vous retrouvez avec des dizaines de pages à vous enfiler, remplies de mots compliqués et de phrases alambiquées, et parfois, en anglais, vous êtes éblouis, vous êtes médusés et nous autres qui avons rédigé le document, nous passons pour des savants, des magiciens, des génies.

 Et voilà que Cory, rédacteur au journal The Guardian, de nous dire que les End User License Agreements devraient se contenter d'afficher : "ne violez aucune loi sur les droits d'auteur".

 Il prétend que ça suffirait amplement et que ça éviterait aux consommateurs de s'embrouiller avec les End User License Agreements et d'imaginer qu'on cherche à les couillonner.

 Alors je dis merci Cory, sympa, non vraiment, balancer le secret d'un tour de magie comme ça, c'est malin. Evidemment que les End User License Agreements répètent pour la plupart simplement ce que disent les textes de lois, et oui, les clauses qui seraient plus restrictives ou qui contrediraient ces derniers sont par hypothèse nulles et donc, oui, trois fois oui, très souvent, les licence Agreement en matière de numérique pourraient être remplacées par la phrase "ne violez aucune loi sur les droits d'auteur".

 Mais quand même, une simple phrase à la place de tout un contrat ? Non, vraiment, c'est la ruine assurée du show.

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Paoh

Ca serait comme remplacer le quintal de licences libres par : faites ce que vous voulez avec ce soft.

C'etait un peu le but des creative commons de simplifier les licences.

----------


## sciopath

C'est dommage, c'est la fin de ce genre de petites plaisanteries :

----------


## redsensei

Oui mais le problème de mettre des phrases simples compréhensibles par les simples mortels que nous sommes c'est que ces saletés de Clients

vivent dans des pays différents avec des lois qui peuvent variés.

Je reprendrai un de vos exemple où Apple demande aux développeurs d'avoir un comportement Éthique.

Cela nous fait bien rire nous Français 

Spoiler Alert! 


quoique un certain N.S demande la même chose aux banquiers

  ::ninja::  mais aux USA cela passe.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ah, il faut les lire ? Je croyais que c'était un écran de chargement supplémentaire...

----------


## titi3

Haha owned les Maitres  ::):  Vive Corymachin chouette  ::wub:: 




> Ah, il faut les lire ? Je croyais que c'était un écran de chargement supplémentaire...


 :^_^:

----------


## Jeckhyl

Elles sont encadrées, les mentions figurant dans l'EULA ? Histoire justement qu'on évite de signer un engagement dans la Légion Etrangère ou la mise en viager de sa baraque en cliquant sur "j'accepte" sans avoir lu ?

----------


## Bootsy

Ce qui est rigolo avec le droit en général, c'est que c'est tellement illisible que personne ne sait quels sont ses droits, surtout s'il n'a pas fait CERTAINES études  ::P: 
D'ailleurs ca pourrait être recevable devant une cour, non?

"J'ai tellement rien bité à votre pavé que je l'ai fait"  ::):

----------


## Seboss

"Nul n'est censé ignorer la loi" me semble-t-il.

----------


## Jeckhyl

On est pas dans la merde alors, y compris 100% des avocats et juges.

----------


## Jolaventur

De toute façon qui a lu un de ces trucs une fois, en général on se contente de cliquer sur Oui et pis voilà.

----------


## Anonyme871

D'ailleurs accepter le contrat après l'achat, c'est déjà bien louche.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Aussi.

Il me semble d'ailleurs qu'on avait évoqué le problème déjà... Si tu n'es pas d'accord avec le contrat (que tu ne pouvais pas lire sans acheter le jeu) tu fais quoi de ton disque ?

----------


## Jolaventur

> Aussi.
> 
> Il me semble d'ailleurs qu'on avait évoqué le problème déjà... Si tu n'es pas d'accord avec le contrat (que tu ne pouvais pas lire sans acheter le jeu) tu fais quoi de ton disque ?


Ce que fait tout homme normalement constitué
Un Freesbee.

----------


## Serianox

Certains seraient surpris par les articles L122-6 et L122-6-1 du Code de la Propriété Intellectuelle  ::):

----------


## Jeckhyl

C'est clair comme du jus de boudin.

----------


## Da-Soth

> "Nul n'est censé ignorer la loi" me semble-t-il.


Attention avec cet adage. Il peut aussi signifier que personne est au dessus des lois ou que personne ne peut s'en soustraire.

Jamais un juge administratif va demander à un citoyen lambda de comprendre quelques choses en fiscalisme. Déjà que certains juristes n'y arrivent pas ...

----------


## gros_bidule

> Nul n'est censé ignorer la loi


Au risque de dire une bêtise, ce en serait pas plutot :
"nul n'est censé ignorer l'*esprit* des lois" ? 
L'air de rien, ça change tout  :;):

----------


## zabuza

Une phrase possible également :
_"Soyez gentil avec les auteurs"._

----------


## George Sable

> Ca serait comme remplacer le quintal de licences libres par : faites ce que vous voulez avec ce soft.
> 
> C'etait un peu le but des creative commons de simplifier les licences.


Certaines licences libres comme la GPL sont au contraire très complexes, et la GPL par exemple ne permet absolument pas de faire n'importe quoi. Il y a la WTFPL pour ça.

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Certaines licences libres comme la GPL sont au contraire très complexes, et la GPL par exemple ne permet absolument pas de faire n'importe quoi. Il y a la WTFPL pour ça.


C'est pas pour rien que sur Wikipédia on a droit à tout un pataquès en ce moment avec le changement de GFDL vers CC-By-SA...

----------


## captain_torche

> Certains seraient surpris par les articles L122-6 et L122-6-1 du Code de la Propriété Intellectuelle


Juste au cas où, les voici : 



> *Article L122-6*
> _Modifié par Loi n°94-361 du 10 mai 1994 - art. 4 JORF 11 mai 1994_
> Sous réserve des dispositions de l'article L. 122-6-1, le droit d'exploitation appartenant à l'auteur d'un logiciel comprend le droit d'effectuer et d'autoriser :
> 
> 1° La reproduction permanente ou provisoire d'un logiciel en tout ou partie par tout moyen et sous toute forme. Dans la mesure où le chargement, l'affichage, l'exécution, la transmission ou le stockage de ce logiciel nécessitent une reproduction, ces actes ne sont possibles qu'avec l'autorisation de l'auteur ;
> 
> 2° La traduction, l'adaptation, l'arrangement ou toute autre modification d'un logiciel et la reproduction du logiciel en résultant ;
> 
> 3° La mise sur le marché à titre onéreux ou gratuit, y compris la location, du ou des exemplaires d'un logiciel par tout procédé. Toutefois, la première vente d'un exemplaire d'un logiciel dans le territoire d'un Etat membre de la Communauté européenne ou d'un Etat partie à l'accord sur l'Espace économique européen par l'auteur ou avec son consentement épuise le droit de mise sur le marché de cet exemplaire dans tous les Etats membres à l'exception du droit d'autoriser la location ultérieure d'un exemplaire.
> ...


Par contre, un service de traduction simultanée ne serait pas de refus.

----------


## Trebad

> Au risque de dire une bêtise, ce en serait pas plutot :
> "nul n'est censé ignorer l'*esprit* des lois" ? 
> L'air de rien, ça change tout


L'ignorance de la loi nuit ou n'excuse rien, devrait-on plutôt dire (Ignorantia juris neminem excusat), même si ça devient complexe avec l'inflation actuelle...

----------


## Neo_13

> Juste au cas où, les voici : 
> 
> 
> Par contre, un service de traduction simultanée ne serait pas de refus.





> II. La personne ayant le droit d'utiliser le logiciel peut faire une copie de sauvegarde lorsque celle-ci est nécessaire pour préserver l'utilisation du logiciel.


C'est plus fort que l'exception de copie privée, ça




> III. La personne ayant le droit d'utiliser le logiciel peut sans l'autorisation de l'auteur observer, étudier ou tester le fonctionnement de ce logiciel afin de déterminer les idées et principes qui sont à la base de n'importe quel élément du logiciel lorsqu'elle effectue toute opération de chargement, d'affichage, d'exécution, de transmission ou de stockage du logiciel qu'elle est en droit d'effectuer.
> 
> IV. La reproduction du code du logiciel ou la traduction de la forme de ce code n'est pas soumise à l'autorisation de l'auteur lorsque la reproduction ou la traduction au sens du 1° ou du 2° de l'article L. 122-6 est indispensable pour obtenir les informations nécessaires à l'interopérabilité d'un logiciel créé de façon indépendante avec d'autres logiciels, sous réserve que soient réunies les conditions suivantes :
> 
> 1° Ces actes sont accomplis par la personne ayant le droit d'utiliser un exemplaire du logiciel ou pour son compte par une personne habilitée à cette fin ;
> 
> 2° Les informations nécessaires à l'interopérabilité n'ont pas déjà été rendues facilement et rapidement accessibles aux personnes mentionnées au 1° ci-dessus ;
> 
> 3° Et ces actes sont limités aux parties du logiciel d'origine nécessaires à cette interopérabilité.
> ...


Tu peux reverse engineeré tranquille, l'interopérabilité te protège. Par contre, tu peux pas récréer le même soft.

----------


## Qat

Along with the standard computer warranty agreement which said that if the machine 
1) didn't work, 
2) didn't do what the expensive advertisement said, 
3) electrocuted the immediate neighbourhood, 
4) and in fact failed entirely to be inside the expensive box when you opened it, 

this was expressly, absolutely, implicitly and in no event the fault or responsibility of the manufacturer, that the purchaser should consider himself lucky to be allowed to give his money to the manufacturer, and that any attempt to treat what had just been paid for as the purchaser's own property would result in the attentions of serious men with menacing briefcases and very thin watches.
-- (Terry Pratchett & Neil Gaiman, Good Omens)

----------


## Erokh

> C'est plus fort que l'exception de copie privée, ça


Pour moi C'EST l'exception à la copie privée: l'utilisateur PEUT copier le jeu. Il n'est pas dit qu'il DOIT POUVOIR copier le jeu  :;):

----------


## Ash_Crow

Non, Neo_13 a raison, copie de sauvegarde et copie privée n'ont rien à voir...

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Y a un truc qui me turluverge. Ces contrats concernent les clients, mais ceux qui piratent le jeu l'ont aussi ?

----------


## Ash_Crow

Si les pirates ont obtenu le jeu illégalement, ils n'ont bien évidemment aucun droit dessus, donc pas le droit de le redistribuer, ni celui d'en faire une copie, etc.

----------

